# GRHRCH Magnolia's Hammerin' Hank MNH Puppies Available



## cuivredog (Sep 10, 2012)

GRHRCH Magnolia's Hammerin' Hank MNH x Cuivre's Sheza Dream Chaser Too (GRHRCH MH x HRCH MH)

1 yellow male and 2 black females available as of today - EIC and CNM clear.

Cuivre River Retrievers is proud to announce the breeding of our female Cuivre's Sheza Dream Chaser Too (GRHRCH Wa****a's One Hot Tamale MH x HRCH Cuivre Rivers Midnight Sun MH)

Offering an outstanding pedigree and proven performance, Hammerin' Hank (GRHRCH Magnolia's Hammerin' Hank M.H. MNH7) has passed seven Master Nationals and over 40 consecutive Master Tests. He is currently the #3 top producing sire in HRC and is one of the first 6th generation Grand Hunting Retriever Champions. He is also EIC and CNM clear with excellent traits and calm demeanor.

Accomplishments

Passed seven consecutive Master Nationals
Over 40 Consecutive Master Passes
Currently #3 top producing sire in HRC
One of the first 6th generation Grand Hunting Retriever Champions

Pedigree

OFA Hips: LR-180890G26M-VPI Good
OFA Elbows: LR-EL49485M46-VPI Normal
CERF: LR-55068/8009 - 70
DNA Profile: V613645
CNM: LR-CNM11-016-M-P1V Clear

Raven is one of the best lining dogs I've ever had the pleasure to train and combines that talent with amazing marking ability. Her calm demeanor when laying around the house makes her a joy to be around but when we get to the field she is all speed and grace. Raven needs one more pass for her seasoned title in HRC and will resume testing next Spring after whelping this litter.

OFA Hips: LR-217861G28F-VPI Good
OFA Elbows: LR-EL70481F28-VPI Normal
CERF: LR-EYE13169/51F-VPI

Raven is both EIC and CNM clear by parentage.

For a complete pedigree on this pairing go to............. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=14985

Puppies are priced at $800 and are available today!

Please call 314-518-4267 or email me at [email protected] for more information


----------

